# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Magic Card Lite & Pro

## 3Dgrafic

Buenas a todos!!!
Soy amante de la cartomagia, diseñador y desarrollador de APPs, y acabo de desarrollar una aplicación para Google Play de cartomagia. La aplicación contiene 4 trucos por medio del móvil (Tecnomagia):


*- DOBLE PREDICCIÓN:* Consiste en que el móvil adivine 2 cartas sacadas de una baraja, *sin forzaje* (realmente las adivina el móvil). *El mago no toca la pantalla del móvil en ningún momento durante la realización del truco*. El efecto sorprende a los magos profesionales, ya que el espectador es el que toca el móvil para descubrir las 2 predicciones. A mi parecer este truco es el más interesante de la aplicación, ya que sin ella, es bastante difícil de ejecutar... digamos que la aplicación hace el trabajo sucio, y con ella, es muy fácil de ejecutar.
*- PREDICCIÓN SIMPLE:* Consiste en adivinar una carta por medio del forzaje. *El mago no toca la pantalla del móvil en ningún momento durante la realización del truco*. Lo bueno es que se puede forzar cualquier carta.
*- TRANSFORMACIÓN:* Consiste en intercambiar el AS de Picas que aparece en el móvil por la carta que tenemos en la mano o dejamos en la mesa.
*- LEER LA MENTE:* Este último truco también me parece muy interesante. Se trata de que el móvil adivine una carta pensada por el espectador de entre 3 cartas, que el manipula en todo momento. Lo bueno es que nosotros en ningún momento tocamos la pantalla del móvil; lo hace el espectador, y aún así, el móvil adivina que carta a pensado.


(*Versión de pago) Magic Card Pro:* https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...magic_card_pro
*(Versión gratuita) Magic Card Lite:* https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...agic_card_lite






Creo que puede ser interesante y útil...
Gracias.

----------

